# Made a new avatar what do you think ?



## BoneMonkey (Jun 5, 2007)

Made a new avatar what do you think ?


----------



## ndela007 (Jun 5, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> Made a new avatar what do you think ?



Reminds me of Zoolander..."But I'm not an ambi-turner"
Looks nifty nonetheless, good job!


----------



## pewpz (Jun 6, 2007)




----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jun 6, 2007)

Pretty sweet job.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 6, 2007)

QUOTE(pewpz @ Jun 6 2007 said:


>


IT'S EVILLLLLLL!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Schweet. Can't wait for Phantom Hourglass.


----------



## SkH (Jun 6, 2007)

QUOTE(pewpz @ Jun 6 2007 said:


>


Wow, how *cuutee*!! ^^


----------



## SkH (Jun 6, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Jun 5 2007 said:


> Made a new avatar what do you think ?


*Very* *good*, too!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hmm... *GIF* animated *Avatar*?? Wow! *Incredible* idea! Maybe one day *I create an animated avatar for myself!!* Mmmmm...


----------



## OSW (Jun 6, 2007)

QUOTE(pewpz @ Jun 6 2007 said:


>



That made me laugh so hard


----------

